
A hyperapp tutorial application - spapas82
https://github.com/spapas/hyperapp-tutorial
======
gitgud
Is hyperapp, a type of app? or a framework? or another layer ontop of Django?

~~~
zaceno
Hyperapp is a client-side micro-framework for web applications. So yes, it's a
framework. And also yes, it is a layer on top of Django -- or anything else
you've got on the back end.

see:
[https://github.com/jorgebucaran/hyperapp](https://github.com/jorgebucaran/hyperapp)

